# The goolies have gone! Seymour 1st day after his little op!



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, thought I'd post about Seymour's recovery after his op for those considering getting yours castrated / spayed too. He had the op today and the vet said it went well, he was very brave. He's day 0 post- op and very very sleepy still. We've put an inflatable buster collar on him but he still seems able to reach his wound! So maybe a onsie would be better. Here's a picture of my little trooper x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Seymour hug and kiss. He is so handsome. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor baby first that short haircut now this He looks so cute napping in his blankie! Glad everything went well! I had both on Molly the collar and the onesie just in case


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh he's beautiful! Reminds me of Lola with his smooth face! Look at him! Poor guy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh lovely hairless ballless Seymour!! 
Wishing you a very speedy recovery
(Balls are overrated anyway)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wishing Seymour a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

What a handsome angel


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless him, less and less of the original Seymour! he has got a lovely shaped head and can take the hairless look well, he does look so dozy bless him, how is he doing now?


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww thanks everyone, he's doing great now, the anaesthetic seems to have totally worn off now and he's back to his usual playful self. The vet recommends 10-15min lead walks only, lead on in the garden, no stairs and no running (generally no fun!). Oh my poor boy! First the hair, then the balls, now this! I've explained to him that it will all pass in time but he really doesn't seem very impressed at all. X


----------

